# dessert island discs



## Caroline (May 18, 2009)

If you were asked to appear (well be heard) on Dessert Island Discs, which 8 tunes would you choose?

Mine are 
Theme form a Summer Place;Knights in White Satin;Whiter Shade of Pale;Telstar;Albatross;Orinocoe Flow;The Hall of the Mountain King from Fingle Cave and Dvoraks New World Symphony (AKA the Hovis Advert) as they all bring back so many childhood memories


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 18, 2009)

love the thread 

Mine would be 

Change - Tears for fear..(dont really like it now but first vinyl single i bought)
Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley...a timeless pop classic!
Windmills of your mind - Noel Harrison (just a song ive always liked)
Boys of Summer - Don Henley (another 80s masterpiece)
Phantom of the Opera - Iron Maiden (to remind me of my metal influenced youth)
By Heart - Clive griffin (for private reasons)
Love changes everything - Climie Fisher (another one to remind me of my youth)
Take 5 - Dave Bruebeck (timeless again)


----------



## Copepod (May 18, 2009)

Freudian slip, perhaps?!? Dessert = pudding! Desert = arid place.


----------



## Caroline (May 18, 2009)

Copepod said:


> Freudian slip, perhaps?!? Dessert = pudding! Desert = arid place.



I always get the two mixed up, but perhaps that is an idea for another thread, what 8 treats would you take to a dessert (pudding)Island ?


----------



## Steff (May 18, 2009)

desert disc:
duran duran dont you want me baby
tainted love soft cell
pet shop boys west end girls
marvyn gaye heard it through the grapevine
madonna vogue
madness baggy trousers
eminem mockingbird

desserts would be 
strawberry cheescake
creme brulee
banoffee pie
chocolate fudge cake 
apple pie 
rhubarb crumble
vanilla ice cream and choc sauce


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 18, 2009)

my discs would be;

1. chasing cars... snow patrol

2. it's my life... bon jovi

3. snuff.... slipknot

4. violet hill... coldplay

5. boulevard of broken dreams... green day

6. paranoid.... black sabbath

7. the kill.... 30 seconds to mars

8. bring me to life.... evanesance

I would love lots more but will stick to eight


----------



## Corrine (May 18, 2009)

My discs would be:

Pink Floyd - Echoes
Morcheeba - Big Calm (anything from that CD)
Green Day - Track 2 - the long one!
Coldplay - Viva la vida
Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars
Sam Sparro - Black and Gold
Kelly Rowland - Daylight
Kings of Leon - Sex on Fire

Not sure I'd take desserts - but if I had to chose one it would be bannoffee pie!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 18, 2009)

Corrine said:


> My discs would be:
> 
> Pink Floyd - Echoes
> Morcheeba - Big Calm (anything from that CD)
> ...



bugger i forgot kings of leon... i love them!!!


----------



## Corrine (May 18, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> bugger i forgot kings of leon... i love them!!!



Well I originally thought I could take 8 whole CD's....having to choose 8 tracks stumped me a bit!


----------



## Northerner (May 18, 2009)

My discs:

Great Gig in the Sky - Pink Floyd
Sat in Your Lap - Kate Bush
Lily - Kate Bush
Human Behaviour - Bjork
Rubycon - Tangerine Dream
Overture to Ruslan and Lyudmila - Glinka
From the Beginning - ELP
Layla - Derek and the Dominoes
Thick as a Brick - Jethro Tull

My desserts:
Jam Roly Poly and Custard
Rhubarb Crumble
Chocolate Fudge Cake
Battenburg
Christmas cake + wensleydale cheese
Apple pie and custard
Coffee cake
Kate Bush


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 18, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Well I originally thought I could take 8 whole CD's....having to choose 8 tracks stumped me a bit!



Lol... same here... too many good songs to choose from!!


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 15, 2019)

For The Good Times - Perry Como (to remind me of my dad)
Morningtown Ride -The Seekers (to remind me of my mum)
Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini  - Rachmaninov (by Lang Lang) (favourite classical music)
Turn Around Look At Me - The Vogues
Entangled - Genesis
The Lamia - Steve Hackett (live version)
One - Mary J Blige & U2
Real Love - The Beatles

Book - The Rainmaker - John Grisham

Luxury - a tv that shows football


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 15, 2019)

Due to all my health problems, I don't think I would survive very long on a desert island, and even less time on a dessert island.

There were at least two other mistakes in the OP; _Nights_ in White Satin (from an album about a day); and "In the Hall of the Mountain King" is from Peer Gynt --- I don't think it's the same _composer_, as Fingal's Cave, it certainly isn't the same work.


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 15, 2019)

And in accordance with my sig, I made a mistake in the above post.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 16, 2019)

1. Maya - Incredible String Band
2. Crossroads (live) - Cream
3. Crying To The Sky - BeBop Deluxe
4. Final movement from Beethoven’s 9th
5. And You And I - Yes
6. Echoes - Pink Floyd
7. Brain Dead - Pink Floyd
8. Steppin’ Out - John  Mayall and the Bluesbreakers.
9. Mood Indigo - Duke Ellington
10. When An Old Cricketer Leaves The Crease - Roy Harper

Broke the rules with ten, but I couldn’t bear to miss any out


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 16, 2019)

robert@fm said:


> Due to all my health problems, I don't think I would survive very long on a desert island, and even less time on a dessert island.
> 
> There were at least two other mistakes in the OP; _Nights_ in White Satin (from an album about a day); and "In the Hall of the Mountain King" is from Peer Gynt --- I don't think it's the same _composer_, as Fingal's Cave, it certainly isn't the same work.



Fingal's Cave (visited it in 1986) is from Mendelsson's Hebrides Overture.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Nov 4, 2019)

Tarkus -  Emerson Lake & Palmer.
Toccata Adagio & Fugue in C Major - JS Bach.
Symphony No. 6 Pastoral - LV Beethoven.
Pictures at an Exhibition - M Mussorgsky.
Ashes - The Struts.
Too High Alone - Katie Spencer.
Brighton Rock - Queen.
Emerald - Thin Lizzy.
Time - Pink Floyd
Overture to the Marriage of Figaro - WA Mozart.
My taste is so wide and eclectic that it is really impossible to narrow it down to just ten. These are the ones that I thought of just now, but if you ask me again tomorrow it would probably be a different set of choices.


----------



## Lizzzie (Nov 11, 2019)

Love this!

Barnard castle march - cos i used to play it at the start of every band session

Albenez Tango - arranged for viola and piano.   Yes it exists and the viola gets to shine.

Bohamian rhapsody - headbanging.  Uni.  Cheesy rock nights.   Oh yes.

The Cranberries - in your hands?  The only good thing to come out of a relationship with a very unsuitable guy at college.

Shotgun - for the kids

South Wales gay men's chorus - South Pacific there is nothing like a dame.  Youtube this.  Im a massive fan of these boys.

The Gay Gordon's tune.  Best folk dance ever.

The andante from 2nd movement Beethoven  in D opus 28.   I learned it for my gr8 piano as a kid and still love to play it.   It's probably all I can play.


----------

